# Prey model vs BARF raw diets?



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

With Zeus on his slow road to recovery someone mentioned prey model raw vs barf. Can someone explain the difference between the two?

All 3 of our dogs are on a mix of pre-made raw tubes from Bravo ( chicken,beef,turkey). Then a few times a week we will do meals of beef kidneys, pork feet, chicken back,feet, turkey necks legs etc. pretty much anything good we can find at the grocery store on sale. We want to get a healthier kidney diet for Zeus and I have been trying to ck out all the sites everyone has mentioned so far.

Forgive the quick typing I am at work with limited time to get this posted.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Prey model raw is meat, bones and organs. 

I'm not as familiar with BARF because I do not feed it, but I believe there are several different versions out there. It's usually ground up meat (with or without bone) as well as pureed veggies/fruit and sometimes grains.

I personally believe dogs are carnivores and therefore do not need veggies, fruit or grains.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This article does a great job of comparing both. It is obviously written by someone who feeds a prey model. There are also a lot more articles worth reading if you click on HOME at the bottom of the article. 

Why Prey-Model and Not BARF?


----------

